# flail conditioner vs rubber rollers



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if this is already a thread! We're going to start growing hay next year so we're looking for a bit of info. We've been looking at discbines a bit and I've been hearing mixed reports on which conditioning system is preferred by you guys and why. We're planning on spring seeding 114 acres of 80/20 alfalfa Timothy. First cut would likely be sold, small squares or rounds and second potentially wrapped and fed to beef cattle.

Thanks! Jon


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

rolls for alfalfa and flail for grass


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

*rolls for alfalfa and flail for grass *

Well more or less. A good equipment operator with a good touch can adjust the flails so they are only slightly more agressive than rubber rollers. Trouble is as conditions change the setting for the flail conditioner also need to be adjusted.

Flail on grass is just as distructive as it is for alfalfa. Thing is with grass the extra leaf shattering is less noticable than it is for alfalfa. 
In baling I have more leaves laying around the baler with bermudagrass than for alfalfa. The Sudan and johnsongrass also shatter a lot. Thing is you can loose half you leaves with a grass hay and it still LOOKS good, while alfalfa will look like a bundle of sticks. Hay analysis will tell you the same.
Just as with round baling and small square baling, the RB will always be at least 1% protein lower than the Sqb. HERE anyway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bale 3 types of grasses plus alfalfa and I prefer the rolls.....imo, rolls are probably best for all-around hay baling. Flails seem to let grasses cure somewhat faster, but as Wilson says, flails can cause some damage if not paying close attention in certain forages. My neighbor uses flails, but he bales only fescue....but his flails work extremely well for fescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Ohh ok, so essentially rubber rolls are more idiot proof?


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

In the interest of full disclosure, I have only run a flail style mower once and covered one acre with it before the gearbox went. It was a New Holland 1412 that had been "repaired" by a local dealer after it was traded in, so it was a bad gearbox before I test drove it. I did seem to me that it took quite a bit of HP to turn it over, but not having run the same size mower with the rubber rolls, I have no comparison. Currently we have a CaseIH 3309 and it takes a lot less power than the 1412 did to run it, but the 1412 was a lot more mower.

For those out there with the experience, is there a difference in the power required to run the flails as compared to the rubber rolls?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Josh in WNY said:


> For those out there with the experience, is there a difference in the power required to run the flails as compared to the rubber rolls?


Had Vermeers version of tines (they have paddles)for one yr.It pulled a little easier in heavy hay.But I traded it off after 1 yr because hay didn't dry as well.Had a lot of mixed hay and the alfalfa in it didn't dry well.75-25 Alf/orchard.It did dry better in straight grass but that was 5% of my acres.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have had fail, rubber rolls, and steel rollers. I use to trade every 3 to four years ... Couldn't wait to get rid of the fail ... Sounds good on paper. I do coastal, hay grazer and sometimes maize stalks. Later I was told it was designed for alfalfa. It worked a little better than a disc cutter. The Shop foreman bet me a case of beer I wouldn't like it. I gave him two cases 4 years later. One because he won and won because I didn't listen to him.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like rubber rolls are the winner! Any recommended size for this acreage of hay?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jblydorp said:


> Sounds like rubber rolls are the winner! Any recommended size for this acreage of hay?


I'd vote for steel rolls,typically more agressive then rubber rolls.

Or after market type rolls Like The Crusher or Circle C.If your budget alows.


----------

